

Ask HN: Do you have experience running an open source web app? - zackattack

As many of you may know, HipHopGoblin is now an open source project. And due to popular demand, it is going to be back up and running soon.<p>What's the best way to make sure that changes pushed to the Github repository don't break the app? A suite of tests? A staging server? What kind of process should we use?<p>Thanks!
======
veeti
Continuous integration?

